# Factory Tach not working



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just got my 1985 b11 Sentra with the Avenir sr20det swap running. The factory tach will not work. It is connected right. I even took the auto meter tach out of my other car and connected it the same way and it works fine. I think the factory b11 tach uses a different signal or something. How can I make the factory tach work? Is there some kind of signal converter that I can get?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd be surprised if the factory tach in a B11 still worked. They weren't known for lasting very many years when B11's were still selling new.


----------

